# please pity my wife



## alsih2o (Oct 31, 2003)

she has been married to a geek potter for 7 years today!


 poor girl married me after i had proposed only 14 times! what a weak willed woman...


----------



## thalmin (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## thalmin (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats on the anniversary!

(edit) um...The second one is for your wife. Yeah.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey, congratulations!


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy anniversary!
Happy anniversary!
Happy anniversary!
Happy anniversary!
Haaaaaaaaaaapy anniversary!
Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy anniversary!
Happy Happy Happy Happy [SHUT IT!] happy mubble mubble...


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 31, 2003)

Best from me and suzi!

joe b.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats!  And happy anniversary, and happy Halloween!

You two rock, and I know it.  And ya have tasty cats...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 31, 2003)

Send her my condolences


----------



## Gnarlo (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats to you and your wife and good work at being persistent! It took me 6 years to get mine to make an honest man out of me; congrats to hanging in there!


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats, alshi2o! I think I found some pictures of you and your wife... how cute...


----------



## BSF (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulations!

That's wonderful.


----------



## BSF (Oct 31, 2003)

Dang - double post.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 31, 2003)

Me and mine would like to offer congrats to you and yours.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Anniversary of your Incarceration!  (or is it hers?)

ANYway....Happy 7th!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 31, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> she has been married to a geek potter for 7 years today!
> 
> 
> poor girl married me after i had proposed only 14 times! what a weak willed woman...



See, if you keep casting, eventually they fail the Will save. 

Congrats!


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 31, 2003)

What a typical guy......like we needed a special occasion to pity your wife. Mine needs pity everyday of the year.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Nov 1, 2003)

Wow!  I bet you're all fired up!

.
.
.
.

Get it?  He's a potter?  "_fired up_"!?  Wacka Wacka Wacka!  PUN!  HA!  I kill me.


----------



## Maldur (Nov 1, 2003)

congrats again


----------



## Algolei (Nov 1, 2003)

Huzzah!  Hurrah!  Hoora--

 

"Geek potter?"  They make those from clay now?

And to think I had to make my geeks the old fashioned way.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 1, 2003)

Congratulations, alsih20!!! I wish you and your wife many more years of happiness.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 1, 2003)

Congratulations! You are a lucky man.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 1, 2003)

Congrats Alish2o.

From one Potter to another.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 1, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Congrats Alish2o.
> 
> From one Potter to another.




 wa wa waaaa


 that goes to thte rest of you punsters too.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 3, 2003)

Geek Potter and the Anniversary of Happiness


----------



## Henry (Nov 3, 2003)

7 Years?!?! HA! Amateur! I'm going on 10! 

Seriously, even though I got this late, Happy Anniversary to you and the missus.


----------

